
Why More and More Designers are Switching to Fireworks - joeyespo
http://uxmovement.com/wireframes/why-more-and-more-designers-are-switching-to-fireworks/
======
adambarber
Interesting article. My current way of developing wordpress themes is way to
time consuming, so I'm always on the lookout for better ways to streamline
things.

